# Im done with it (7 years)



## Masteryoda (Apr 4, 2018)

Basically i was a young boy at school and i was offered weed from a friend, smoked with him together at the park (was a fat bong) and after a few seconds i was looking at the trees and something didn't seem right, felt weak and i felt like my body was a robot (idk why but at that moment i enjoyed a little that robot feel, felt like a super hero lol ) , after a few minutes i started freaking out because i had this question pop up in my mind which said : What if you get stuck into this? AND ALL HELL BROOKE LOOSE, started freaking out ( my friend got scared ) , i go to sleep and wake up yet im still stuck, i call my friend and put a knife at his throat and ask him what did you give me, dude starts crying and sais it was just weed ( fucked up shit right?? )

-The next weeks i was like a sever rat runnin from doctor to doctor trying to find a cure ( there must be one) , they KNEW SHIT , so i started searching the internet and i found this forum ( never made an account on here before btw) , i kept reading and dwelling into darkness everyday and thankfully one day i found a blog of a guy called Jeff (he had dpdr for 20 years i think ) and i FINALLY Understood what i had, that dude explained perfectly my condition. I will give you his blog if you want to read him, just ask me.

My personal advice to get rid of it:
1.Understand that you got scared as fuck from the feeling weed or something else gave you, your LOVELY brain saved that feeling/state so it can show it to you everytime you felt endangered by it. The thing is you keep being shitless of this detached feeling so the brain is playing it over and over in your mind until the brain is exhausted so as a result new/different symptoms show up with time.
If you are scared of spiders, the brain is gonna attach bad feelings/fear to the spider so everytime you see one you will be on ALERT for your own good.

2. How to get rid of it, SIMPLE: DO NOT FEAR IT, if you do not have a single gram of fear about Dp/dr it would go off at this very moment, thats why when you read succes stories you immediately start feeling a little bit better, so all you have to do is quit searching for a cure and know that not fearing it is the only cure. Know that your brain was trying so hard to save you from it and you've exhausted yourself mentally which gave you brain fog and a million other CREEPY symptoms.

3. My last words
I do not care from what you got it, i dont care if your father or mother was so bad at you in life ( it has literally nothing to do with it) , the fact that you have DP/Dr is the sign that your body, brain and common sense are in perfect condition so you need to immediately stop looking for a cure and simple "disensitize" , some people have more balls and can be fearless of it in a day and some other may need months but the moment you do not fear it, it wont be there.

Farewell my friend.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Glad your doing better


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

You make it sound very easy if only it was that easy but you had it for 7 years and i only had it for 2 i will do my absoulute best not to fear it anymore.


----------



## Masteryoda (Apr 4, 2018)

@Yoloking123

Believe me it is that simple but it isn't that easy, you literally have to let yourself disensitize and not deal with it anymore, when i had it i thought i am so deep down the rabbit hole that i have something "special" in my brain which wont allow me to recover but when you truly do not fear it you just snap back into reality and you have this moment of PEACE and you just enjoy the ambient.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Well its great that u recovered but i dont think it works just simply like "dont fear it will go away", i mean maybe you did something else meanwhile 7 years is alot and i dont think simply "forgetting" about it got you to normal state. You need to work on it by changing life patterns


----------



## Masteryoda (Apr 4, 2018)

@pinggvin

It didn't actually take me 7 years to recover, for about 6 years i was doing it wrong,i tried to live somehow healthy, take supplements and constantly checking/analysing the way i felt , a bad strategy which kept dp/dr alive. The moment i realised what was the problem i slowly stoped feeding it with my thoughts, i started to feel bored of dp/dr, it started fading and losing the effect on me.

Read this:
During high anxiety, excessive worrying, constant fretting, persistent panic attacks, constant fear, the nervous system gets physically (and maybe emotionally) exhausted. There is a build up of stress chemicals at the neurotransmitter synapses - possibly serotonin and norepinephrine levels are disrupted - that may exert a slight delay in processing information between the mind and the body, between thoughts and action. What is interesting is that this same delay or altered perception is similiar to the effects of THC from marijuana. Quite a few people have noticed this. It is known that THC also acts as a delay on neurotransmitters. ANYWAY, the sensation is one of delayed perception under tension. Because the anxious person is very mindful of places and situations where fear arises, the brain imprints the situation for protection's sake and the hormonal trail stays active and alert. This explains why when a person "checks" to see if he/she still feels the unwanted sensation of "unreality", that the body is able to recreate the sensation as part of the "test." Being afraid of "unreality" and constantly analyzing it to decipher it are then definitely ways to keep the sensation going.

There is a fine line between "wanting to get rid of the 'unreality' feeling" so much so that you can taste it, and toleration. The desire to be rid of the sensation can be adding stress and fear that actually maintains the feeling. Since our brains, ie. our nervous system, cannot process all this stress at once and delays are inevitable - think of "unreality" as your nervous system FORCING relaxation on you - forcing you to slow down and to let up. In that way it becomes a protection circuit by the nervous system against further tension. But we don't look at it that way? Nope! We experience it and assign a terrible and horrible outcome from it, assuming it is a "sign" of impending insanity and loss of control. What is the best way to approach these awful sensations? It is certainly stress related. Would you feel "unreal" while lying on the beach next to a supermodel (male or female - your choice) who was totally attracted to you? I don´t think so! Your "unreality" would not exist in that situation because why? You would forget about it and not be focusing so intensely on it. There is your answer. You can HATE the "unreal" feeling but acceptance is a must to break the habit of adding more stress to it.

Just accept whatever happens. Unreality/DP/DR are temporary in nature. They only stay alive by your fear of them. Like panic, two elements are required for keeping the weird sensations of unreality going - tension and doubt. Letting the sensation go on without making attempts to stop it, hide from it, panic over it - really is the way to lose it. And the proof is here writing this. I had these sensations many times. But no more.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Well i partly agree there are things that cut lifetime of dp/dr, and things that feed it off. Checking/analysing how you feel probably makes you stressed and anxious so it just feeds dp/dr, sedentary life also feed dp/dr same as alchol etc many things out there. I think everyone's dp/dr is bit different, for me no positive thinking or "letting it go" could help. I was almost mentally disabled, i couldnt function normaly or talk like normal person. My eyes were so twisted everyone wondered whats wrong with me just by seeing my eyes. Physical grind was only thing that worked for my dp/dr (maybe some vitamins too). Also its not definitive what causes dp/dr cause many people has no benefits of serotonin and norepinephrine reuptake inhibitors at all. While some people cure by detoxing heavy metals (usually mercury). In some cases dp/dr is caused by underlying physical ilness not always anxiety


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

hello, did you have blurry, unclear vision during dp?


----------



## ConquerYourFear (Mar 19, 2012)

Masteryoda said:


> @Yoloking123
> 
> Believe me it is that simple but it isn't that easy, you literally have to let yourself disensitize and not deal with it anymore, when i had it i thought i am so deep down the rabbit hole that i have something "special" in my brain which wont allow me to recover but when you truly do not fear it you just snap back into reality and you have this moment of PEACE and you just enjoy the ambient.


I recovered from DP/DR after a year of having it. I 100% agree with you; the key to getting over DP/DR is to just accept it and stop stressing out about it. My DP/DR never subsided an inch until finally I just accepted that I may have to live like that forever. With the acceptance came a gradual reduction in stress as I started to re-adjust to life, and eventually... it was just gone.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

What acceptance means in practice is such a good question. Self checking, self analyzing can be such an ingrained habit. For me I think, "if this is how I feel today then this is how I feel today." "If it's a weird strange day then it's a weird strange day."


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

ConquerYourFear said:


> I recovered from DP/DR after a year of having it. I 100% agree with you; the key to getting over DP/DR is to just accept it and stop stressing out about it. My DP/DR never subsided an inch until finally I just accepted that I may have to live like that forever. With the acceptance came a gradual reduction in stress as I started to re-adjust to life, and eventually... it was just gone.


i have completely accepted it and i never stress about it. its still not going away.


----------



## Masteryoda (Apr 4, 2018)

ugh said:


> i have completely accepted it and i never stress about it. its still not going away.


It can't go away because you're checking to see if it is there and sure as hell the brain is showing it to you so you may run and hide from it, you need to continue your life and force yourself to do things, talk to people etc, stop looking for a magical cure and slowly you will forget about it, one day you will just realise that it is gone, the moment you realise you won't even be happy becaude dp/dr is not a big deal for you and it has not emotional power in your brain, it will be just a thought. Thats why all of those who recover can't exactly remember how it truly felt.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Masteryoda said:


> It can't go away because you're checking to see if it is there and sure as hell the brain is showing it to you so you may run and hide from it, you need to continue your life and force yourself to do things, talk to people etc, stop looking for a magical cure and slowly you will forget about it, one day you will just realise that it is gone, the moment you realise you won't even be happy becaude dp/dr is not a big deal for you and it has not emotional power in your brain, it will be just a thought. Thats why all of those who recover can't exactly remember how it truly felt.


Whats the difference between accepting and checking in?


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

Masteryoda said:


> It can't go away because you're checking to see if it is there and sure as hell the brain is showing it to you so you may run and hide from it, you need to continue your life and force yourself to do things, talk to people etc, stop looking for a magical cure and slowly you will forget about it, one day you will just realise that it is gone, the moment you realise you won't even be happy becaude dp/dr is not a big deal for you and it has not emotional power in your brain, it will be just a thought. Thats why all of those who recover can't exactly remember how it truly felt.


I have to agree with Ugh on this one. I've had my DPDR for 40 years. Even though I managed to get a Masters Degree, several cleared teaching credentials and have lived a very full life, my DPDR has never gone away. Even though I never check on it, it is there anyway. I never pay attention to it, yet I wake up with it and go to sleep with it every day.


----------



## oliviabeth (Mar 15, 2018)

What was the blog by Jeff? Thanks


----------

